# Too cold outside!



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like its going to be a great weekend to hunker down in the basement and chop up some timber. Minus 5? Are you kiddin' me? 

I considered going ice fishing, but I don't know...pretty nasty out there. 

Think I'll just hole up and play with my toys at home.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

VC,

Tell me about it. I just spent 7 hours on a tractor plowing roads- and the tractor didn't have a cab! Thank God for Carhartt bibs and parkas! I plan on doing some basement building this weeknd also. I have about a zillion things on my mind that I want to try. I feel like I have a PhD's worth of info stored in my head from you, Tigger, and the rest of the guys on here. You guys have been such a big help to me. Thanks  

jeremy


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great weekend for lure building.
I have the added bonus of the wife and daughter being out of town. I can play all day or all night, with the stereo cranked up.
I can do my epoxy work in the kitchen too, it's much warmer than the basement.

Brian


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

triton175 said:


> Great weekend for lure building.
> I have the added bonus of the wife and daughter being out of town. I can play all day or all night, with the stereo cranked up.
> I can do my epoxy work in the kitchen too, it's much warmer than the basement.
> 
> Brian


Remember when it was _punishment_ to be sent to your room, alone! Another irony of life. 
Above all, beware of the *"DOGHOUSE!"*, when messin' in the Kitchen!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I haven't made any lures yet this winter. I'm going to the boat show this Sunday and plan on attending a couple of the fishing seminars. I'm sure that will jump-start my lure making.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

husky i now what ur saying about playing in the kitchen i had to go buy my wife a new table and chairs becaused i got a little paint, epoxy cut marks and even burn marks on the table .every time i head to the loundry room she says dont even think about it . i guess i just stay in the dog house.


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

bassinjody said:


> husky i now what ur saying about playing in the kitchen i had to go buy my wife a new table and chairs becaused i got a little paint, epoxy cut marks and even burn marks on the table .every time i head to the loundry room she says dont even think about it . i guess i just stay in the dog house.


Did you click on "DOGHOUSE!" in my post? It'll reacquaint you with some old buddies.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thats funny husky!


----------

